# transfer sheets/blank t-shirts Australia



## drunk3n_azn (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi guys im new to this forum and also new to everything. I recently visited bestblanks.com and a few other sites and decided to purchase the GeoKnight DK20 Heat presser. Anyway, my question is... does anybody know of any places where they sell good transfer paper and blank t-shirts to Melbourne, Australia? if so does it work out to be any cheaper than buying from overseas?


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi Hwi! Welcome to the forums!

If you are planning to buy Geo Knight in Australia - you probably will need to talk to GJS Machinery. You can also get certain types of paper and blanks from them. 

The question is - what kind of printing process are you looking at? 

If you want to do heat transfers you may want to talk to Terry from Picture Perfect products, he has transfer paper and blanks as well as HIX presses. If you are looking at dye-sublimation process - I might be able to help with advice and set up. There are places where you can also get custom plastisol transfers printed or custom vinyl designs cut for you.

With regards to t-shirts - whether it is cheaper to buy here depends on what shirts you are talking about, from where "overseas" you want to buy them and in what quantities. I guess prices for blanks like AA and Bella would be a bit higher here then in the US, but I don't think it would be too difficult to find Gildan at a good price. Locally made shirts will cost more than imported from, say, Asia.


----------



## putitonatshirt (Oct 4, 2007)

Hi!
For t-shirt suppliers try tshirt.com.au, or splashalley.com.au. Both have been pretty good to me, but I am partial to splashalley. They hooked me up with identitee tshirts (identitee.com.au) which I just got in and think are totally awesome - I think they are based in Perth but deal with suppliers from all over - with splashalley I have never waited more then a couple of days. As for transfer paper, I've never used it but I know Roxcell in Moorabbin has a whole bunch of heat transfer stuff - if you can afford it though I would totally recommend DTG printing.

Hope this helps.


----------



## drunk3n_azn (Mar 1, 2008)

thanks alot guys. appreciate the help!


----------



## clubdugong (May 18, 2008)

D.Evo. said:


> There are places where you can also get custom plastisol transfers printed or custom vinyl designs cut for you.


Hi D.Evo,

Can you point me in the right direction for the places that do custom plastisol transfers in Aus. I am having a hard time finding anyone that suggests they do it.

I haven't come across any screen printers that actually advertise this service. 

Would greatly appreciate it.

Cheers... Karen


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

Karen, 
R&B printing and Inky Bitz I believe do plastisol transfers, Velflex, Flexiprint, Digitex are offering different types of custom transfers. I haven't used any of them personally - I'm a dye-subber  If you will come across more resources - please let us know! 

Good luck


----------



## clubdugong (May 18, 2008)

Thanks D.Evo and I will see what else I find on my travels. 

I'll post anything exciting here.


----------



## grs7712 (Mar 12, 2009)

for blank t-shirts and apparel... checkout www.Blank-Apparel.com.au - Your One Stop Shop for all your blank apparel needs! and Premium Apparel Australia: Blank T-Shirts, Plain T-Shirts, Wholesale T-Shirts, they are based in qld australia... and have used them in the past... they tees are awesome quality and their pricing is also very good


----------

